# Ewe after losing twins...



## Mindi (Apr 19, 2015)

Our last ewe delivered twins that both have recently passed, but the ewe's udder is still so full.  Do we let her just dry up?  Also, do ewes go through a type of 'depression' after losing their lambs?  Thanks!


----------



## billinwv (Apr 19, 2015)

Can you get a lamb to graft onto her?


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 19, 2015)

I just let the ewe dry up on her own. I don't milk--that only encourages her to produce more. Reduce the protein and energy in her ration and she should dry up quick. Some withhold water for 24-48 hours, but I think that is unnecessary, especially in hot/humid weather like we've been getting the past couple days.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 19, 2015)

So sorry you lost the lambs ... feel badly for you and the ewe...hope she dries up quickly...my weaning attempts have been going on now for over a week and all udders still look full...guess this takes some time?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 20, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Mindi!!


----------

